# Smoking a pipe while you drive?...



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Do the majority of pipe smokers smoke a pipe while driving (assuming you are all experts on the subject)? I would think it could be difficult at times, but what a great way to pass the time while driving, eh?

Does it make your car smell any more/less than smoking cigars or cigarettes? I want to smoke and drive, but I know my wife will get in the car the next day and probably want to u.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Smoke your pipe and give your wife a hurl bag! 

I smoke while I drive unless the kids are in the car. I leave the window cracked open a bit unless it's winter. I also spray the interior with new car scent that I get at the convenience or grocery store. It works somewhat. I think there's also a spray specifically for smokers that's supposed to be quite potent. Check with your tobacconist or maybe someone else on the site can help.


----------



## rolyat150 (Dec 18, 2007)

I also smoke in my car from time to time. It depends on what you smoke how bad it smells. Smoking aro's and virninias I haven't had much trouble with the car smelling too bad the day after. I smoked some squadron leader the other day though and it left it smelling pretty stale for a few days after. I used a little car fabreeze and it's pretty much all better lol.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Joey:
Use OUST and she'll never know. Works for me.

Mike:tu


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

I smoke a pipe while I drive pretty often. I'm the only one in the car though. It can be difficult at times if the pipe hapens to go out but its manageable. It makes the drive more pleasant and if there is traffic i don't mind as much 'cause I'm enjoying to tobacco.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

What would I do with my cell phone and coffee then? :r Seriously, I never tried it but my trips are short.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Absolutely! I love to smoke while I drive. Recently on an outing I found myself without a lighter and was very surprised what an excellent light you can get from a car-cigarette lighter. It sure beats a BIC. As for the smell I'd think it is not offensive like cigarette smoke which really does stink and not so bold and overwhelming as cigar smoke.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't smoke in my car; most of my commutes are too short to make it worthwhile.

However, there are several options for helping to minimize or remove the smell of smoke:
- Fabreeze (this stuff is the best thing since sliced bread)
- Ionic breeze for cars (plugs into your lighter)
- Any strong scented car freshner (nothing like the overwhelming smell of pine when you open the car door)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i smoke in my truck all the time when i drive.
it doesn't smell nearly as bad as cigarrettes (and cigars). when my truck was newer, i couldn't tell i had just smoked in the truck when i'd get back in it.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I have not tried it yet only because I have been deployed since I started with a pipe. Army kind of frowns on any smoking in a military vehicle.

I smoked cigars in the car all the time (never with kids). When I bought a new car it had leather seats which helps. I just crack the window a bit. During the winter it was one of the only places to smoke during in WI since I donot do it in the house and the deck is a bit cold with 2 feet of snow. Nothing like a cigar for breakfast on the way to work.:ss

I look forward to trying it with a pipe. Oh, and febreeze once in awhile was my answer, but since my car was not really the primary family vehicle it did not matter too much.

Aaron


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I am told my leather interior vehicle ('91 MB 350SD) has no tobacco odor and I smoke a pipe in it often. (Probably the stink of diesel covers it up.  )

When the sunroof or window is cracked open it draws the smoke out as long as the car is rolling; I also make a point to keep the ashtray emptied, closed and cleaned out regularly with soap and water.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> I am told my leather interior vehicle ('91 MB 350SD) has no tobacco odor and I smoke a pipe in it often. (Probably the stink of diesel covers it up.  )
> 
> When the sunroof or window is cracked open it draws the smoke out as long as the car is rolling; I also make a point to keep the ashtray emptied, closed and cleaned out regularly with soap and water.


My car is a lot newer but it's a Ford Taurus so nobody cares.


----------



## mphudson1 (Sep 6, 2008)

I really enjoy smoking while I drive, especially when it's a long drive through the desert. I find that having leather interior really helps to keep the leftover odor down, but agree that the sprays help too. I usually stick to cigars while driving though, as a pipe is just too much multitasking. Perhaps I'm just not very good at it.


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

I usually ride with Moo in his car.

When we arrive at the marina, Sir Moo just has his chauffeur empty the ashtrays and otherwise freshen up the Bentley. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hydrated said:


> I usually ride with Moo in his car.
> 
> When we arrive at the marina, Sir Moo just has his chauffeur empty the ashtrays and otherwise freshen up the Bentley. :tu


It's a firebreathing turbocharged Mercedes diesel, thank you very much. The only one in North Carolina with the Grey Poupon autobahn glass on the headlamps. After all, it's only civilized.










Driver - to the marina, please. And please to crack the sunroof open for Mister Hydrated, think you veddy mush.

(And I do think leather makes for a much cleaner smelling car over time. On damp days cigar and pipe smell will hang around inside the car so... I try not to smoke in the car on damp days. If my Ford Taurus happened to be one of the early SHO/Yamaha models with the perforated leather seats I would be VERY particular about it, by the way.)


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

If I'm driving, I'm smokin'.
It's a lot easier to smoke a cigar than a pipe,
but I smoke both.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I will usually only smoke aromatics or cheaper OTC blends while I drive... nothing that requires too much attention or concentration to enjoy.


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Better to smoke while driving than to read a book while driving.














No, I'm not kidding. Some asshat lady passed me on the interstate in the right lane (I was in the left lane doing 80 mph). I glanced over and she had a book open in her lap and her head was down - she was freakin' reading! :hn


----------



## Hydrated (Aug 9, 2006)

Mister Moo said:


> ('91 MooBentley 350SD) has no tobacco odor and I smoke a pipe in it often.


Sorry... I thought that "MB" stood for something else entirely! :chk


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Hydrated said:


> Sorry... I thought that "MB" stood for something else entirely! :chk


Moocedes Benz?  Goldwing, no. But I love a pipe in the firebreathing turbo Merc. Zoom zoom zoom.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

VFD421 said:


> Seriously, I never tried it but my trips are short.


That's the best time for pipe vs cigar! I smoke both in my car; usually a pipe unless going on a minimum 45min drive now when I'll light a cigar. Unfortunately, I do have a bad smell in my car often, but I don't have the time to clean it like I should. Do have cloth seats as well, don't care much for leather interior, but with the way you guys are talking, I may have to make leather the choice for the next car I get (whenever that'll be).


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I love smoking while driving, mostly I'm alone so I can. The moonroof is a blessing, I keep it open and puff away. Most driving is in the city, and things don't move faster than 5 mph so my (remaining) hair doesn't get blown away. Pipes don't stink up the car, too much. Cigars however, require me to leave all windows and moonroof open when I park the vehicle - lest the better half get a whiff and flagellate my rear end with a frying pan.


----------



## Jynxhaste (Nov 12, 2008)

I smoke my pipe all the time in my truck, i actually have pipes i keep in my truck that are a little smaller than the rest of the pipes i own. I really helps the time pass when i am driving up to my tobacconist or work.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I drive a 10 year old cheapie car that I really don't care about, so I COULD smoke in it. But 99% of my drives in the car are less than 5 miles so I've NEVER smoked in it. 

I take that back - last time I had a long drive (2.5 hours) I tried firing up a small cigar. It was so distracting that I tossed it. I need some practice. 

Anyhow, next long solo drive I'll give it a go again. Something that stays lit easy, maybe the prince or similar.


----------



## Gig (Sep 6, 2008)

Just recently I went on a fishing trip and I drove to and from my destination smoking a full bent pipe with an aromatic so as not to stink my car as my wife drives it as well. It was a very pleasant 1.5 hour drive each way, very relaxing and contemplative. If at any time my pipe went out, I simply waited for a long straight stretch of road with no oncoming traffic and relit quickly. I had both driver and passenger windows just cracked p 

Oh if you interested, everybody caught fish except me, I got skunked again


----------



## jeromy (Oct 16, 2008)

Just make sure you keep the sucker from turning upside down while cruzin down the road :r


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

jeromy said:


> Just make sure you keep the sucker from turning upside down while cruzin down the road :r


:tpd::hn


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I smoked my pipe on my way into work this morning. I figured, if I gotta be at work at 6:00 AM on a Saturday during hunting season, I owe it to myself to get a little crazy on the way in...too bad the interstate was closed b/c of a wreck and I had to get off at some shady exit and find my way to work a back way...needless to say I was not able to concentrate on the pipe as much as I probably needed too...I guess I'll just have to hit the pipe again on the way home.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

"What smell honey? I don't smell anything (as I sniff and pretend to try and detect what she's complaining about)... Sorry baby but nothing comes to mind. Could it be your imagination maybe?"

OK seriously... Yes I smoke in the car or truck almost every time I go someplace. When I get there I put the pipe in a place where it's SAFE and out of any direct sunlight and wont be subjected to extreme heat (crack the windows in summer). When I get back into the car or truck I tamp and re-light!

Complaining wife? Tell her Boo-Hoo get over it babe, it's either the pipe or a girlfriend... Which do you prefer?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Arizona said:


> "What smell honey? I don't smell anything (as I sniff and pretend to try and detect what she's complaining about)... Sorry baby but nothing comes to mind. Could it be your imagination maybe?"
> 
> OK seriously... Yes I smoke in the car or truck almost every time I go someplace. When I get there I put the pipe in a place where it's SAFE and out of any direct sunlight and wont be subjected to extreme heat (crack the windows in summer). When I get back into the car or truck I tamp and re-light!
> 
> Complaining wife? Tell her Boo-Hoo get over it babe, it's either the pipe or a girlfriend... Which do you prefer?


Effin' A, Bubba.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

joeysmac said:


> Do the majority of pipe smokers smoke a pipe while driving (assuming you are all experts on the subject)? I would think it could be difficult at times, but what a great way to pass the time while driving, eh?
> 
> Does it make your car smell any more/less than smoking cigars or cigarettes? I want to smoke and drive, but I know my wife will get in the car the next day and probably want to u.


That's where 90% of my pipe smoking happens.p


----------



## andrew (Nov 16, 2008)

Professor Mike said:


> Joey:
> Use OUST and she'll never know. Works for me.
> 
> Mike:tu


Hey mike. Thanks for the recomendation on the petersons. Good smoke.

I smoke, for the most part in the car. I can't smoke at the house unless it's outside, other than that it's at my girlfriends house. I typically push the sunroof up or crack it a bit, and that takes care of the smell. And I drive a standard, so if I can keep up with a pipe while driving anybody can.


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

andrew said:


> Hey mike. Thanks for the recomendation on the petersons. Good smoke.
> 
> I smoke, for the most part in the car. I can't smoke at the house unless it's outside, other than that it's at my girlfriends house. I typically push the sunroof up or crack it a bit, and that takes care of the smell. And I drive a standard, so if I can keep up with a pipe while driving anybody can.


 Andrew:
Your welcome. I knew you'd like it. Next time pick up some DiVinci. Its a bit smoother than the Petersons. Also might consider Ashtons No.80 or Smooth Sailing.

Mikep


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

I smoke in the car 90% of the time. Window cracked on drivers side, smoke goes right out. Almost no leftover aroma. Too much slow driving in town where the smoke meanders around the car will leave a little stale smell, but most people (non-smokers) can't tell my vehicle is smoked in.


----------



## victory01 (Nov 14, 2008)

I smoke in my car about once a week for an hr with the window cracked. When I get home and park the car in the garage the smell is gone in the morning. 

I love smoking while driving and it is very relaxing and keeps me sane while grid locked. Sometimes I even pray for the traffic to stop a bit so i can relight the bowl.


----------



## joeysmac (Nov 11, 2008)

victory01 said:


> Sometimes I even pray for the traffic to stop a bit so i can relight the bowl.


I tried it again recently (for the second time now that I have my bearings straight when it comes to pipe smoking) and I was the same way. I thought to myself, "geez, why is it, of all days, that I am getting every green light?"


----------

